# Ready for Riley's Next Step



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Went to the surgeon yesterday and they sedated him and x-rayed his hips to see the healing progress. He actually got more coverage in the left hip than they originally thought!! Instead of 60%, he has 75% which is really great news. Not all the way healed yet, but getting there. We have opted to have the surgery on his other hip this Thursday. The surgeon said that the strain of the added weight from healing and everything could give the other side 3 weeks to 3 months before it may not be an option to have this type of surgery done on it. So we start the process all over again!


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Good news on the left hip. Wishing Riley successful surgery on his right hip, complete healing and full recovery for both hips ... and wishing you rest, peace knowing you're doing all you can for Riley and for patience while you endure his surgery and recovery.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Emily, that is good news for the left hip. Will be thinking of you and Riley on Thursday - do hope it all goes well.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hotmischief said:


> Emily, that is good news for the left hip. Will be thinking of you and Riley on Thursday - do hope it all goes well.


ditto


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Ozkar, Astro and Zsa Zsa are thinking of you Riley and sending big tail wags and lots of Roo roo roo's to you.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thinking of you and Riley during such a difficult, trying time! Great, great news today and hoping the next steps continue to be positive for you and your Vizsla...


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Emily1970, Riley is so lucky to have you as his owner! I will be thinking of you and sending positive thoughts, especially on Thursday, Riley's surgery day. Hope everything goes smoothly!! (Fingers crossed, too.) Please keep us posted.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Just think soon he will be running round like the crazy V he is! I know a long road still but hold onto that thought and it is all worth it.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Our thoughts are with you and Riley.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Great news! Hope all continues to go well!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Best wishes for fast recovery - Riley is so lucky to have you!


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hope the surgery went well today.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm actually amost in full anxiety attack mode. He is still in surgery. :'(


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Surgery was 3 1/2 hours, but successful. The surgeon was more pleased with the outcome on this side (the other hip was much worse). He was able to get 85% coverage. He did say that he was going to have a hard time of getting around, but as long as he made it out ok I can deal with the rest!


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Whew! Glad for you that's over. Pretty good outcome too.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Great news Emily!


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks all! It is a great outcome. 85% is the most they usually can ever get. We got 75% in his bad hip. He has an epidural in now along with lots of meds.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

I am glad the surgery went well, and I hope Riley has a quick recovery.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Wishing Riley a speedy recovery - so pleased the surgery went well.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Glad to hear everything went so well.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Good to hear! Hope the recovery is smooth and speedy!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Riley - member of the family - best friend - loyal companion - the future in your hands - PIKE and I salute you - Hope in the near future we see a pic of the two of you standing at the edge of a bird field stretching to the horizon filled with memories of the past and a new future!


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Well we brought Riley home Friday. He is so feeble. He has lost so much muscle in his back legs that they look like twigs now. He is having a hard time staying upright so we use a sling and help him along. 40 staples this time and the bruising and swelling are so much worse with this hip, but they did say this hip's correction was better than the other one. He is taking 16 pills a day for the near future and we are taking turns sleeping downstairs on the floor under the couch that we have made him a bed on. He is just not well enough yet to carry upstairs to bed, but hopefully soon. Thanks for all the well wishes. I'm hoping to see the light at the end of that tunnel soon. I hate seeing him like this.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Poor little guy :'( He - and you - certainly have had a long road. He is lucky to have you (and I know you think you are lucky to have him)! Seeing them in pain and not able to be themselves is so heartbreaking. Hang in there...once he can start moving around, I bet he will build those muscles back up quickly. Please keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh Emily, it must be heart breaking for you to see Riley in such a sad state. You just need to be focused on the future, he will be bouncing in no time.

Try and get him some arnica(homeopathic) tablets for the bruising, you will be amazed how quickly it goes down with the arnica. I use it alot on my horses and more recently on me when I had an ACL reconstruction in January.

That Riley has a lovely family, he certainly did well finding you guys. Lots of hugs to you all


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, bless your heart, Emily! I'm sure it is a heartbreak to see Riley in this frail condition!! It's such a lot to go through, for all beings concerned -- human and canine. Will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. You're on the home stretch now.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

After getting thrown up on in the middle of the night (bless his heart) I talked to his surgeon again today. He has stopped the Rimadyl. He said since he was showing gastro issues, it had to be stopped. I guess prolonged use of Rimadyl can sometimes cause ulcers, but he increased his Tramadol. If not feeling better by Thursday, we will be going to see the surgeon again.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Tramadol is good for pain relief and an anti-inflamitory. I had it for my knee op in January. Had to half the dosage as it made me sleepy. He should be comfortable on that.

Poor Riley, hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Just curious HotMischief, how much Tramadol did you have to take? They have him on 150 MG every 8 hours, plus valium twice a day.


----------

